# onSubmit="return confirmForm(this);"



## derguevara (18. Apr 2007)

Hallo, 

kann mir eine bitte sagen was onSubmit="return confirmForm(this);" macht????

es steht in einem <form> Tag, also: 


```
<form method=POST onSubmit="return confirmForm(this);">
```


----------



## RaoulDuke (18. Apr 2007)

Hat das was mit Java zutun? Ich glaube nicht. Das ist hier kein JavaScript Forum.


----------



## derguevara (18. Apr 2007)

dieser befehl steht in einer JSP datei drin. Und hab vorher diesen Befehl nicht gesehen, deswegen weiss ich auch nicht was es macht.


----------



## DP (18. Apr 2007)

*verschoben*

die anweisung bewirkt, dass bevor die formulardaten an die action übergeben werden, die jscript-funktion "confirmForm" aufgerufen wird, die entwerder true (action auslösen) oder false (action nicht auslösen) zurückliefert


----------

